# Toller hover-effekt



## highlands (16. Mai 2003)

Hallöchen,
ich bin neulich auf eine Seite gestoßen, die bei ihren Links wirklich über einen tollen Css-Effekt verfügt. Oder ist es nicht Css, sondern Java? Ihr könnt mir da bestimmt weiterhelfen.
Und wenn es Css ist: Wie lautet dann der Befehl dazu, daß der Link beim Rüberfahren der Maus nicht gleich in Eins die Farbe wechselt, sondern von vorne nach hinten?

http://www.romantickissesgraphics.net/RomanticKisses/rklw.html


----------



## Fabian H (16. Mai 2003)

Schau in den Quelltext 
Ich erkenn da zwar auch nix, abba frag mal notfalls den Webmaster der Page.


*Ps: Es ist JavaScript. Java != JavaScript*

//Edit: Glaube da haste keine Chance mit dem Quelltext der is IMO verschlüsselt.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

das ist meines Wissens der "GradientWipe Filter" von Microsoft. Soweit ich weis, kann dieser nur in HTC Dateien verwendet werden - und damit nur im IE 

-> Filter: http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...hor/filter/reference/filters/gradientwipe.asp
-> Mehr Filter: http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...p/author/filter/filters_transitions_entry.asp
-> HTC Infos: http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/workshop/author/behaviors/howto/creating.asp

Für mich ist es ewig schade, das diese Technologie nicht zum HTML / JS Standard gehört - damit könnte man sehr coole sachen machen 

ciao


----------



## Fabian H (17. Mai 2003)

Also, hab den Quelltext soweit entschlüsselt.
Und es ist der GradientWipe Filter.

Hier die Eigenschaft des A-Elementes:

```
behavior: url(effekt.htc);
  filter: progid:dximagetransform.microsoft.gradientwipe(duration=1);
```

Und hier ein auszug aus der effekt.htc, ohne der es nicht funktioniert:

```
function domouseover()
{
 with(element)
 {
  filters.item(0).Apply();
  filters.item(0).Play();
 }
}
```

Es ist also nichts anderes, als ein normaler Ms-Filter, nur dass er per htc-Datei allen Links zugewiesen wird.

Im Anhang ein funktionierendes Beispiel.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. Mai 2003)

Hi Nuinmundo,

hast du jetzt echt den ganzen Quelltext entschlüsselt? Hatte auch so angefangen - man muss ja nur das Ergebnis der Funktion speichern und ausgeben lassen... Mir wurde das dann aber doch zu Blöd  -> Blick in den Browsercache -> CSS Datei gesucht --> da stehts auch drinnen ... Ich finds immer wieder hart, wie sich Leute anstellen um ihren Quelltext zu "schützen"...


bye


----------



## highlands (17. Mai 2003)

Hi Nuinmundo

Dankeschön für deine Hilfe...

der Link in deiner Zip-Datei ändert ja auch ins Ganz die Farbe beim Rüberfahren mit der Mause.
Ich meint, wie man es hinkriegt, daß ein Link nicht in eins, sondern von Anfang bis Ende langsam die Farbe ändert bei Mauskontakt? 

Und vielen Dank auch an dich Crono


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von highlands _
> *der Link in deiner Zip-Datei ändert ja auch ins Ganz die Farbe beim Rüberfahren mit der Mause.
> Ich meint, wie man es hinkriegt, daß ein Link nicht in eins, sondern von Anfang bis Ende langsam die Farbe ändert bei Mauskontakt? *



das ist schon so - sofern man einen Internet Explorer ab 5.5 verwendet, davor ist´s ein "normaler" hover. Du kannst in der HTML Datei ja mal die Farben verändersn, damit du es besser siehst 

Mach einfach mal in der HTML Datei

```
a:link, a:active, a:visited {
  color: green;
}

a:hover {
  color: blue;
}
```

ciao


----------



## highlands (17. Mai 2003)

Endschuldigung, daß war vielleicht doof von mir...
Hast natürlich recht, crono. Die Zip-Datei habe ich mir 
auf einem anderen Computer angesehen und der war noch nicht
auf dem neusten Stand.
Jetzt habe ich ja was, womit ich meine Homepage ein bißchen
ausmotzen kann. 

Viiiiiiielen Dank an dich und Nuinmundo


----------



## Fabian H (17. Mai 2003)

@crono: Hab auch lang gebraucht, bis ich draugekommen bin.
War dann aber einfach:  

Statt

```
document.write(fx);
```
Das hier:

```
wh = window.open("about:blank");
wh.document.write(fx);
```


----------



## Tinastern (19. November 2003)

Ihr seid ja klasse, hab jetzt endlich gefunden was ich schon ewig gesucht habe )
Den css Code hatte ich mir schonmal ändern können wusste aber nicht das man noch eine htc datei mit hochladen muss.Jetzt funktioniert  es )
Vielen Dank
LG Tina


----------

